# A Couple More For The Cheap Catty



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

just got back in from the farm managed to get a other couple of rabbits with my cheap catty. cheers jeff


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

nice!!

is that 1745's your using there?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

akmslingshots said:


> nice!!
> 
> is that 1745's your using there?


yes its 1745 its spot on with 10mm lead, also use 8mm steel on game birds with it,.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thats the combo i was wondering, only just learning this tube malarkey lol

That setup is my new favourite with the 9.5 steels when its wet, no bands to stick together


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good Jeff!
Those big ole fat rabbits will make some good eating.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice harvest.
Your cheap catty does a wonderful job.
You are a good shooter and hunter.
I like your posts.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good shootin!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

DaveSteve said:


> Nice harvest.
> Your cheap catty does a wonderful job.
> You are a good shooter and hunter.
> I like your posts.


I too have always enjoyed your posts. Good to see your posts and comments lately!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cheap catty paying big dividends


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

treefork said:


> Cheap catty paying big dividends


you took the words out of my mouth


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i see about 5 rabbits a YEAR, much less bag 3 in a couple days... awesome shooting!!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Is this a rabbit breeding farm or something!?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting Jeff, rabbits are scarce around here.
Philly


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i work at Denver Int. Airport, Homeland security and all that, almost 60 sq. miles of land. since there are no weapons of any type! the game runs wild all year long. its common to see a hawk or eagle soar out of the clouds and snatch a rabbit. rabbits are everywhere! by the 1000's they love to run across the street when cars are passing like they have a death wish? i had an expecting mother rabbit run in front of my truck on a terminal exit ramp, i swerved to try to miss her but she insisted, i ran her over with both tires on my right side, she sounded like a box of corn flakes under my tires. crazy tons of rabbits around.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I wish England would share some of Her rabbits with New England


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I wish England would share some of Her rabbits with New England


i will share them if you take your grey squirrels back ha ha


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

shot in the foot said:


> I wish England would share some of Her rabbits with New England


i will share them if you take your grey squirrels back ha ha
[/quote]
Haha good one!


----------

